# Growing Dwarf Hairgrass Belem emersed



## ciscokid (Aug 4, 2011)

This being my first tank, it is not cycled so I thought starting emersed would be the easiest way to get it going. I planted some Japanese hairgrass 2 days ago in my 20 gallon tank.. I will also be planting some HC when my order gets to the LFS.

Im using regular black Flourite as a substrate with some Flourish tabs. Lighting is a 24" Aquaticlife t5ho fixture with a 6000k bulb and a Roseate bulb.

If anyone has some experience with this kind of setup, please feel free to leave me some tips and tricks...


----------



## nilocg (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks good so far, man who did you get that great looking DHG belem from??? Just make sure the humidity stays up, they wont do anything for a while and then all of a sudden take off. Depending on how patient you are you may want to start with more just so it fills in a little quicker. Anyways, looks like a good start.


----------



## ciscokid (Aug 4, 2011)

lol thanks again.. 
I will be waiting a while for the baby tears to get here anyways so i can wait a while.
How long should the lights be on for each day? I've been doing 14 hours on, 10 off.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

DHG Belem is very easy to grow emersed. Just give it some time to get adjusted.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

14 hours is fine. Remember to keep ferts available for the substrate.

I like growing emerged with soil.

-Gordon


----------



## ciscokid (Aug 4, 2011)

ok thanks. 
considered dirt, but already had the flourite on hand.


----------

